# meat slicer



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Not sure if this is where I would post this, but I am looking to purchase a meat slicer for jerky / bacon. What brand / model have you guys had good luck with? My brother bought a cheap one and it wore out quick. It had plastic gears. 
Not looking to spend a ton of money on one either. Any suggestions?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

bump...watching this.

Looked at some Cabelas slicers, but the reviews were pretty mixed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a friend that has one of the higher end ones from Cabela's and he likes it with no problems. I'll have to get in touch with him to find out which one he has. 

One problem with reviews is that the people that usually post them either love or hate the product. I know that when I post one it us usually negative so that people can see the problems with the product. So you just never know.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

On sale...pretty cheap...might pick one up to try out.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabela-s-heavy-duty-slicer/1843125.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dmeat%252Bslicer%26x%3D10%26y%3D6%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%252BProducts&Ntt=meat+slicer


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Definitely don't go with any CHEAP option, they all have plastic gears. Make for dang sure it has steel gears or you're just wasting your money.

We have the attachment for our Bosch, works great! And has attachments to stuff sausages...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I found a couple used Hobart's off EBay. Now I just need to convince my wife.
But agreed, don't buy anything cheap. Like I mentioned the plastic gears broke the third time we used my brothers. It wasn't worth it to replace the gear.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had one of the cheap ones from Cabelas. It was great until I wore out the plastic gears.  True story. But, I will say this - I used it A LOT for about 3 years. 3-4 times/week I'd run a couple of roasts through it. We used it for all kinds of things and loved it. But the plastic gears could only take so much. Next one will be heavier duty, with steel gears.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You get what you pay for with slicers. Years ago I had a cheap one with plastic gears that didn't last very long.

Now I use a 12" Hobart. Did a bunch of welding for a guy that owned a big restaurant and he gave it to me for my time. Had it now for over 25 years. Bet it was 15 years old when I got it. Still going strong. 

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

$1500 slicer...show-off


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> $1500 slicer...show-off


Hey, I don't come cheap. The guy got a deal. :grin:

.


----------

